# Barebow Recurve shooters



## Dave T (Mar 24, 2004)

Guess I'm not supposed to say anything! (LOL)

Dave


----------



## Soundarc (Mar 21, 2006)

*Yes, at least one more*

I'm a lifelong FITA Barebow shooter. (even though I shoot Olympic style on the side)


----------



## Brandeis_Archer (Dec 20, 2006)

I think the appropriately named "arconudo" might pop his head in and say hi. :wink:


----------



## barking mad (Oct 17, 2006)

Count me in.

-bm.


----------



## rpdjr45 (Jul 28, 2007)

I'm barebow. All barebow all the time.


----------



## arconudo (Feb 10, 2008)

Hi....hehe Brandeis Archer know me far too well. I actually shoot FITA barebow maily indoor, but looking forward to try the field.


----------



## Greg Bouras (Nov 17, 2006)

Shoot both, barebow and FITA.


----------



## target1 (Jan 16, 2007)

Greg Bouras said:


> Shoot both, barebow and FITA.


me too...and wheelies :embara:


----------



## jhinaz (Mar 1, 2003)

I hunt with a barebow recurve but my 'spot' shooting is with a Olympic Recurve. - John


----------



## Old Hoyt (Jul 28, 2005)

*Me too*

While FITA Recurve is my main discipline; I dabble a bit with Barebow - string & face walking. If I can remain healthy & injury free, I'm hoping to do both over the coming indoor season.


----------



## ArtV (Jan 29, 2008)

*Barebow*

I've shot bare bow and traditional most of my life...dabbled for a few years with a compound barebow at 3-D shoots. Almost won the IBO Worlds a long time ago. Almost and horse shoes....you know the rest.

Then I started shooting FITA. Absolutely frustrating...just like shooting Free Style with a compound. If the arrow doesn't hit in the center when shooting with sights it isn't very satisfying....if the arrow does hit the center with sights.....well, it's supposed to if you're using sights....lol. We all know that isn't true but it's more of a mental thing.

However, when you shoot bare bow and the arrow hits the center...YEEEEEHAAAAAA It's fun and very satisfying. But, if you miss...well that's ok especially if you were close.....again, a mental thing. One style being more relaxing and satisfying and the other being frustration and humbling (shooting with sights)

At least that's why I shoot bare bow. 

Obviously it is a much more challenging way to shoot than FITA or compound.
Taking a higher level of work, concentration, and skill.

I'm glad to see so many in here who shoot bare bow..we should talk about shooting styles and such.

I'm strictly a point of aim guy who walks the string when I can....sometimes I can only shoot in NFAA traditional class which does not allow string walking..but it's still bare bow to me.

Art


----------



## Dave T (Mar 24, 2004)

Art & others,

I'm primarily a field archer, both NFAA & FITA, but dabble in target shooting both indoor and 900 rounds. I shoot barebow recurve for all of it. I've had to shoot against BB Compounds in NFAA field but that's OK. I shoot against the course and my own personal best every time. Try not to worry what others are doing.

Like Art I use point of aim but combine it with face walking so I have a range of target distances for each of 4 anchor points. Then by trial and error I've figured out where to hold for the various distances with each anchor. Sounds a lot more confusing than it is but I seem to be the only one who likes this method (LOL). I've never convinced anyone to try my system and know a very good string walker who is always telling me I should switch. (Hi Harold!)

Dave


----------



## AKRuss (Jan 10, 2003)

I'm shooting mostly FSL with a compound but still like to shoot my barebow recurve from time to time. Had a knee replaced this summer so doing most of my shooting in my garage lately but hope to do some indoor shooting this winter.


----------



## Arcus (Jul 7, 2005)

Yup


----------



## wte (Apr 18, 2006)

*barebow*

Count me in as well. I can't seem to get enough of it.

Todd


----------



## strcpy (Dec 13, 2003)

I shoot quite a bit of "traditional" (wooden riser, wood core, off the shelf) in 3-D and NFAA indoor. 

While I have recently been shooting MUCH more Oly recurve (new toy, not good enough yet at it to be happy) I identify myself more as a traditional recurve and/or primitive shooter. At the least it is the style I can shoot the best (compared to others in the field) if I work some at it and over time tends to be the one I spend more time shooting.


----------



## Dave T (Mar 24, 2004)

I'm gonna throw this out for consideration as I'm curious what the rest of you think about it.

The appeal of Barebow Recurve for me is that it makes use of the highest level of modern technology while still preserving the most fundamental act of shooting the bow, i.e. holding the full weight of the bow on the fingers and using the brain and eyesight to do the aiming. This is, to my way of thinking, real archery. I figure, with the best equipment available I can't blame the misses on that, it is solely my doing. In a way it might be called pure archery.

What do ya'll think? (grin)

Dave


----------



## wte (Apr 18, 2006)

Dave,

I agree. Although for me, I don't think it was a conscious decision. It just seemed to be where I ended up after trying everything else. It was an instant love affair-like finding your soul mate. I just wish I had not spent so much time looking.

Todd


----------



## toxoman (Sep 10, 2004)

Art,

I think you put into words what I felt last week when I was trying to shoot Olympic style with a sight. Just didn't feel right and I couldn't figure out why. When I picked up my barebow recurve everything in the universe was normal again.

Sooo, count me in. 

-mike


----------



## AKRuss (Jan 10, 2003)

I love shooting barebow recurve. If only I could find all my arrows when I get done shooting ... LOL.


----------



## ArtV (Jan 29, 2008)

Dave T said:


> Art & others,
> 
> I'm primarily a field archer, both NFAA & FITA, but dabble in target shooting both indoor and 900 rounds. I shoot barebow recurve for all of it. I've had to shoot against BB Compounds in NFAA field but that's OK. I shoot against the course and my own personal best every time. Try not to worry what others are doing.
> 
> ...


Yep, I feel it is "real" archery too. Then, of course, there are those in the traditional community that would argue for self bows and wood arrows as being "real" archery. Bottom line anyway you shoot barebow is a test of you and the bow against the target...technology is almost taken out of the picture....real archery. The day I gave a way my allen wrenches was a day of freedom....lol.

Regarding walking your face, it's perhaps the toughest way to go unless you have a lot of lumps on you face...lol. I shot this way for awhile and still do with traditional gear..but only up to 35 yards....I have a point I can find that gives me point on at 35. Everything else is just split the lips or just under the bottom lip. Walking the face is difficult because it is hard for anyone to find the same exact spot on the face to anchor and then you have to remember several point placements on the target...a lot to consider and still concentrate on aiming. String walking takes a lot of this out of the picture...just thread count...anchor point and point on exactly at the same place each time...it does not demand Point "walking" the target face too.

Indoors I adjust my spin and point weight to give me a 6 O'clock point of aim on the bottom of the 5 ring. For a long time I had trouble holding dead in the center and found out it was less mentally stressful to hold at the bottom of the 5 ring.

Again, each to their own. Sorry, I didn't edit this..

Art


----------



## ArtV (Jan 29, 2008)

*Bad Vibs*

I picked up one of my compounds recently due to a shoulder problem thinking it would be less stressful on the shoulder...holding 20lbs instead of 38 or so.

Well, it was, and in a matter of minutes I was shooting pretty well....8 out of 10 in the 5 ring at 20 yards...but there was no elation. I just felt it was suppose to happen.

By the way, I wonder if anyone else has experienced this. after shooting Oly recurve and barebow...shooting a compound seemed very easy...albeit not natural, but simple...sights, peep, and let off made the whole affair easy to hit the center. I know why most use a compound for hunting...no challenge. 

Art


----------



## Old Hoyt (Jul 28, 2005)

For me its a departure from the regimin of the sight & clicker. Yes, it is archery in its purest form- certainly the most challenging & in turn the most gratifying.
I would like to shoot more competitive barebow, but....up here in the great white north, we have so few barebow target shooters that it has been removed from our outdoor Nationals. The class is still recognized for National Open records. Also, it's still recognized nationaly indoors (enough competitors & our indoor nations are shot regionally)
:canada:


----------



## strcpy (Dec 13, 2003)

ArtV said:


> Yep, I feel it is "real" archery too. Then, of course, there are those in the traditional community that would argue for self bows and wood arrows as being "real" archery. Bottom line anyway you shoot barebow is a test of you and the bow against the target...technology is almost taken out of the picture....real archery. The day I gave a way my allen wrenches was a day of freedom....lol.


I'm one of those "traditional" people, you still have to have too many tools for elevated rests, adjusting limb tiller, etc. I also hunt with mine, I go VERY light into the woods and can do most bow repairs and adjustments with what is in a fanny pack (and still have room for some food, water, and other things).

While none of the ones I made were very good I would even say there is something to be said for knowing the thing that flung your arrow down range was all you too - as much (and in some ways more) as it makes you feel good to hit the target when you know it was *you* doing the aiming it also go into it when you made your equipment. Sadly none of mine really survived - the first one I made has but mostly because I donated it to the wildlife management agency as a demonstration model of primitive archery for their hunter's education courses (I'm active in that too).

Someone around here used to have a signature that read something along the lines of "A compound archers attitude is "Dang, I missed the X" and a barebow archers attitude is "Yay, I hit the X"" and the pretty much sums it up for me (well, it leaves out Oly Recurve which is a little bit of both).


----------



## ArtV (Jan 29, 2008)

*New Bow*

Bernardini Nilo arrived today via Dave T. Always wanted to shoot a bow that was designed for barebow....now we'll see. Looking forward to tuning, shooting, and seeing if I can keep my shoulder attached.

Does anyone else have a bow that is designed for International Barebow shooting?

Art


----------



## AKRuss (Jan 10, 2003)

I have a Best Zenit barebow model that I shoot with Hoyt G3 limbs. The barebow model has three removable integral weights. It has a fairly neutral balance with all three weights.


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

ArtV said:


> Just wanted to know if there are any barebow recurve shooters in the forum besides Dave T and myself.
> Art


My wife Liz is (FITA Barebow)


----------



## engtee (Oct 2, 2003)

When I shoot field and 3D, I use a longbow, but regular target shooting is done with an olympic recurve.


----------



## mholz (Sep 7, 2005)

*Barebow*

Count my wife and I in. We have always shot barebow, as a matter of fact Mary is the current NAA Outdoor National Female Barebow Champion.

The challenge is the thrill!

Mike


----------



## ArtV (Jan 29, 2008)

*Barebow*

I've always shot the Traditional class in the NFAA or in 3-D shoots. Is there a class for FITA style barebow in all NAA events...outdoors and indoors?

I know they don't have a trad class at the NFAA Vegas shoot.

Art


----------



## Floxter (Sep 13, 2002)

Count me as one as well. I shoot in Barebow Compound class for NFAA, Barebow Recurve for IFAA, and Recurve Unaided for IBO.


----------



## K31Scout (Sep 17, 2003)

I shoot a 21" Hoyt warf with long limbs barebow. I have a few vintage one piece bows I shoot that way also. I'm working on string walking and point on but mostly use a gap method of aiming with a 3 under draw.


----------



## SHOOTO8S (Dec 26, 2007)

I guess I'm a barebow shooter these days, due to the fact in my area, theres not much of anywhere to play with sights and a single string bow....I don't consider barebow more of a challenge, because I've always considered the challenge was to shoot with or exceed the top shooter's in the nation....and at top levels, theres plenty of challenge in sighted classes!


----------



## SBills (Jan 14, 2004)

Another one here. I have primarily shot hunting type recurves at shorter distance for several years but over the last few years have been stretching myself out and shooting more long range target. Currently messing with some string walking.


----------



## pencarrow (Oct 3, 2003)

I shot barebow NFAA Field for years (15), then took a 35 year break,had a family, raised 4 Kids, You know the drill. I got back into archery 6 years ago shooting OR , I would like to shoot barebow & stringwalk. With the new type of string material and serving thread, what do you stringwalkers use for center serving so the nocks don't slide up & down on the string?
I know the nocks are tight but when I shoot shorter distances the nock is up to 2" above my fingers & the arrow wants to slide down befor I release.

Thanks
Fritz


----------



## SHOOTO8S (Dec 26, 2007)

Using a second nock below the arrow, will stop the arrow from sliding down the string.


----------



## gitnbetr (Jan 17, 2007)

I shoot barebow in whatever class it may be in the various organizations. I finally bought a riser that is designed to be shot barebow and so far have been impressed with the difference, but have only shot it indoors. 
We need to get more of these barebow shooters shooting in competitions so we can have more than the usual three, and be treated as more than an oddity as we are now. Rod, Scott, and others are certainly good enough to compete anywhere.


----------



## K31Scout (Sep 17, 2003)

Fritz,

I use two tie on nocks also to prevent the sliding. I use Halo center serving and it's very tough and durable. If you get a perfect nock fit (not too tight or loose) it will stay that way for a few thousand shots and your nocks won't slide.


----------



## ArtV (Jan 29, 2008)

I do the same...two nocking points tied on. I also serve my strings a little small and then use dental floss for the exact place the arrow nock goes on the string. This way I can keep the same string for a long time and not worry about string wear. When the dental floss starts to wear out I just tie a new one.

Make sure to have the bottom nocking point a little lower than the arrow nock. Prevent binding of the arrow nock at full draw.

Art


----------



## SBills (Jan 14, 2004)

Mike, what riser did you get?


----------



## gitnbetr (Jan 17, 2007)

scott,
I finally broke down and bought a Luxor. I'm shooting it with borrowed 28# limbs that I draw to about 32+ inches. I am really having a good time with it! I never felt good about my tune last year because I felt if I made the slightest mistake in my release, I was badly penalized. I don't have that happening now. Now if I can quit having bad releases, I might be good!


----------



## SBills (Jan 14, 2004)

Mike, that's cool. I just received a luxor myself. Just this past Saturday. Not much chance to shoot it yet but I can say it a beautifuly crafted riser.

Hope to shoot it more in the coming weeks, but deer season starts here Wednesday.


----------



## nyamazan (Jan 31, 2008)

Could someone point me to a link, or explain the requirements, for shooting in the barebow recurve class.

Many thanks.


----------



## Hunter Dave (Jul 17, 2007)

*Barebow*

Barebow and/or traditional here, too, Art. Mostly hunting and 3D with an old Hoyt TD3, C+ limbs, and a plungerrest. Tried some field shooting this year so I picked up a "new" Gold Medalist for next season. Can't see sights very well, so it's barebow all the way for me. That's my best excuse and I'm sticking to it! :darkbeer:


----------



## drtyrrel (Aug 26, 2007)

I shoot a Sky Conquest and a DAS Elite barebow . 3d and indoor 300 rounds. Not much else to shoot around here .


----------



## Dave T (Mar 24, 2004)

nyamazan said:


> Could someone point me to a link, or explain the requirements, for shooting in the barebow recurve class.
> 
> Many thanks.


If you wade through the rules at the IFAA and FITA web sites you will find the descriptions for Barebow Class for these two orginizations. The are not identical, although they share the common characteristic of no sights.

IFAA allows stabilizers while FITA prohibits stabilizers. Both of these classes allow face walking and string walking, while the "traditional" class of most orginizations prohibits those techniques.

No arrow or rest/plunger restrictions for any barebow class.

Dave


----------



## nyamazan (Jan 31, 2008)

Thanks for that Dave T.


----------



## Odie1 (Jul 30, 2008)

Count me in - currently shooting Black Jennings warf w/ Samick long limbs and short stab.


----------



## barking mad (Oct 17, 2006)

Like SBills, I used to be mostly a hunting archer, but the other aspects of shooting a recurve seem to be taking up an ever increasing slice of my playtime. I shoot point of aim, but am dabbling at stringwalking. Having a head that's shaped like a sack of potatoes has put a damper on my attempts at facewalking. 

Have shot at the rubber bambi a few times, and likewise the IFAA indoor shoots but am still mustering up the courage to enter a bona fide field event. Our club has a full FITA field range and I'm embarrassed to admit that I've yet to shoot a full round. Now that the competition season is over, I'm positive I can find a day when there's no-one else around so I can go and fling arrows at will, lol.

-bm.


----------



## ArtV (Jan 29, 2008)

Barking....know what you mean. We have one functional NFAA field course...it's a blast to get out there and shoot at will with no one to hamper looking for your arrows...lol. 80 yards is a bit stretchy for a barebow..but fun watching those arrows fly...especially when you hit one dead on.

Art


----------



## Kenny G (May 18, 2004)

I shoot NFAA/CBH trad class recurve and longbow. I shoot 3D ,field rounds and indoor league. My main bow is an old Sky Medilst (23") with Win ex short 40# limbs. My longbow shooting is mostly for fun and it with one of two homemade English LBs or a Martin Vision thats been very modified. Dave T i can't wait to hear what you think of your 21st Century when you get it.


----------



## Dave T (Mar 24, 2004)

barking mad said:


> Our club has a full FITA field range...


I am green with envy, and I'm lucky enough to have a range with a 28 target field set up 13 miles from my house. Never satisfied are we (LOL).

Kenny, it should be here in about a month. It will be quite a change from the Italian risers and Korean limbs I've been shooting for the last several years.

Dave


----------



## firetrev (Feb 25, 2008)

*barebow recurve shooters*

Hi all,
great thread Dave T, thanks for starting it. I have been shooting a Hoyt Nexus with G3's for about 3 months, and just love it (read obsessed). I am very serious about getting good at it too.
I joined a FITA club and shoot a full FITA field round nearly every Saturday. My PB is currently 276 (avge 238 for 7 scored rounds). Is this any good for barebow FITA? I am the only barebow recurve shooter that is quite serious in my club.
Off topic a little, but are any barebow shooters on this forum going to the World Police & Fire Games in Vancouver next year? I would love to meet some of you. 
Cheers.


----------



## Dave T (Mar 24, 2004)

Let's give credit where it's due. Art V started this thread not me, so kudos to him.

You 276 is a respectable score but everyone will tell you practice isn't competition. You might see that drop in actual competition (or not, depending on how you're wired - lol). Another thing to remember about FITA Field, every course and target lay-out is to be new and never seen before in an actual tournament so you're not going to be familiar with it like you are the practice course. Not saying don't practice or that you aren't doing well, just fair warning. (smile)

I'd like to go to the World P/F games but I don't travel very well due to disability (job related too - dang!).

Dave


----------



## firetrev (Feb 25, 2008)

Yes of course, I apologise for the mistake. A question to the others that have replied.
Did you all start with a recurve or change from a compound? Was the compound barebow?
I sure am finding a recurve a challenge to learn.
Cheers.


----------



## Jack NZ (Apr 7, 2006)

Hunt,3D,IFAA,indoors,barebow recurve only.
For Hunting and 3D,a Hoyt Dorado with Trad tech Carbon wood limbs.
IFAA, a Hoyt Pro Medalist with Nishizawa limbs.
Indoors a Samick Mizar with Hoyt limbs.
Might try FITA oneday but for now it's too expensive due to distance,time ect ect.


----------



## wte (Apr 18, 2006)

Did you all start with a recurve or change from a compound? Was the compound barebow?
I sure am finding a recurve a challenge to learn.

Firetrev,

I started out as a kid with a recurve. In my early 20's I picked up a compound with sights because that is what everyone else was using. Then in my 30's I developed a desire to return to a recurve and a more traditional style of shooting. Then came the Olympic style recurve. Then one faithful day I wachted "Masters of the Barebow Vol 2" and saw Ty Pelfrey's segment on string walking and that was it. I have been barebow every since and am enjoying archery more than I ever have. 

Todd


----------



## barking mad (Oct 17, 2006)

Dave T said:


> I am green with envy, and I'm lucky enough to have a range with a 28 target field set up 13 miles from my house. Never satisfied are we (LOL).
> Dave


Ok, so I finally got out yesterday to try out the yellow spots. Believe me, it was not pretty. The score notwithstanding, however, excellent fun.

Notes to oneself: shooting three under with a single anchor is an unlikely way to win the world championship in this event. Naturally, being really good would help, lol. Also, a 70 degree uphill shot is exactly what it is. The same applies to the 65 degree downhill. For all the FITA barebow shooters, my hat's off. 

Does one need a balancing pole for stringwalking? How about the footwear?

-bm.


----------



## bbairborne (Aug 7, 2008)

Longbow shooter here.


----------



## Jack NZ (Apr 7, 2006)

I started with a Recurve,shot bare bow compound for about 5 years,then returned to recurve.
Most of folks around here were just starting to put sights on their compounds,so they all thought I was nuts returning to a recurve,"let alone bare bow.
I tried a fully rigged compound for field archery last year but only lasted 6 months before selling it back to the shop I bought it from.
Pity that,it was a nice bow,just not for me.


----------



## ArtV (Jan 29, 2008)

I know what you mean. I bought a compound when I started developing some shoulder problems.....lasted about two months and now it's a coat rake. 

I figured a phy therapist was cheaper than me going nuts. I have a group of compound shooters I shoot with and have to stand all the razzing these guys give me....hmmmmm I do confess to suggesting that someday they might graduate to a real bow and get ride of the training wheels....

Sometimes at a target I get off 3 or 4 arrows before they shoot one....I tell them to put their toy up...the target is double dead already...lol.


----------



## PointOn (Oct 9, 2008)

Recurve and Compound 

_www.archerymadness.com $100 Giveaway_


----------



## Barebow champ (Sep 21, 2006)

Hi,
My husband and I are both FITA barebow (recurve). I recently won the World Field Championships in Wales. We love the blend of science and art with emphasis on the art. You certainly know who to blame if the arrows don't go where they are supposed to.


----------



## ArcCaster (Oct 29, 2003)

Count me in -- currently shooting a Border Mirage (recurve)

Rob


----------



## Dave T (Mar 24, 2004)

Barebow champ said:


> Hi,
> My husband and I are both FITA barebow (recurve). I recently won the World Field Championships in Wales. We love the blend of science and art with emphasis on the art. You certainly know who to blame if the arrows don't go where they are supposed to.


KOOL! That tournament in Wales was a tough one by all accounts. Congratulations!!

I agree about FITA Barebow. I use FITA BB set ups in all the forms of competition I participate in: FITA Field & Target, NFAA Field & Vegas (indoors) and even the Senior Olympics.

Dave


----------



## wte (Apr 18, 2006)

Congratulations Barebow Champ. That's Awesome.

Not to hijack this thread, but are there any barebow archers out there who practice string walking?

Thanks,
Todd


----------



## Dave T (Mar 24, 2004)

wte said:


> Congratulations Barebow Champ. That's Awesome.
> 
> Not to hijack this thread, but are there any barebow archers out there who practice string walking?
> 
> ...


Todd, I'd almost guarantee our World Champion is a string walker.

Dave


----------



## Barebow champ (Sep 21, 2006)

Yes, I am a string walker. Any of the top BB archers in the World Field are going to be string walkers.


----------



## SBills (Jan 14, 2004)

_Practicing_ string walking is a good description for me. I have just recently converted to stringwalking. So add me to that list.


----------



## firetrev (Feb 25, 2008)

Yes, I too am "practicing" stringwalking, although the other aspects of shooting a recurve are more of a challenge at the moment. 
It is a challenge to be patient while it all comes together as well. I suppose it has only been a few months though, still it's tough to wait.
Cheers


----------



## ArtV (Jan 29, 2008)

Very cool. I would love to see the IFAA come back to the States.

Congrats on the win....barebow is very competitive in Europe I understand.
Art



Barebow champ said:


> Hi,
> My husband and I are both FITA barebow (recurve). I recently won the World Field Championships in Wales. We love the blend of science and art with emphasis on the art. You certainly know who to blame if the arrows don't go where they are supposed to.


----------



## Floxter (Sep 13, 2002)

I'm a stringwalker as well. It's way kool to have Barebow Champ here, as she is clearly someone who has perfected stringwalking and we'll all profit from her expertise. It seems like stringwalking is a growing trend. Two years ago it was hard to find a stringwalker. Now you hear more and more people giving it a try.


----------



## Barebow champ (Sep 21, 2006)

Let me know if any of you need some tips about stringwalking.
Becky


----------



## ArtV (Jan 29, 2008)

Becky, do you count stitches on your tab or serving strands on you string?

I always used the stitches on my tab.

I started string walking back before they had a class for it or rules, when there was no compounds around...NFAA field shooting...it sure got a lot of people PO'd. 

Art


----------



## ArtV (Jan 29, 2008)

Currently I am having a hard time finding a shaft that will shoot correctly for me for the indoor season. I'm working with McKinney Hippos's right now and have got them to bare shaft cut at 31.5 inches. Using a 125 grain point. 

The problem I have it getting a shaft with the correct overall weight so I can shoot the point of aim I need to. I have to shoot with one anchor point and can not walk the string in the NFAA class I shoot in. Of course if I want to walk the string then I will be shooting against the compound bare bow shooters.

Anybody willing to post their set up......arrow type, bow draw weight, and etc. could be useful.


Art


----------



## Dave T (Mar 24, 2004)

For the last couple years my indoor bows have been running between 37# and 40#, depending on tuning and tiller. I had pretty good luck with FMJ Navigators because they were heavy enough to get my POA on the target at 20 yards. I recently switched to the original Navigators to get better flight and had to lower the poundage to 37# to at least get on the target. I'm holding at 5 O'Clock on the outside edge of the blue of the 40 cm target. This is all with a high, three under anchor.

I wanted to try the Axis FMJs but unfortunately for me they aren't long enough. Those with normal draw lengths might consider them for 18 or 20 yard shooting.

Back before I got into this modern traditional (barebow recurve) stuff I had an indoor set-up shooting Easton 2020s out of an old wood riser target bow. The trajectory and flight time of those things brought laughs from the crowd but I was holding on the center of the blue & white target at 20 yards. Point being, Easton still makes some pretty heavy aluminum shafts. With some of the tricks popular today, like really heavy front end loading to weaken their massive spines, you might find a combination that works for indoors.

Dave


----------



## wte (Apr 18, 2006)

Becky,

Like Art, I too am having some troble finding the perfect arrow. I have played with many (A/C/C, Mckinney II, X7, etc.). At your level, have you found certain attributes that stringwalkers require in an arrow? I guess what I am asking is are there arrows out there that tend to work better for stringwalking? For example, I have found that for stringwalking I need an arrow that has a much stiffer spine, however, in using an arrow with a much stiffer spine I seem to sacrafice weight which has an impact on distance.
Have you found this to be true and what do archers at your level do?
Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks, 
Todd


----------



## Barebow champ (Sep 21, 2006)

ArtV said:


> Becky, do you count stitches on your tab or serving strands on you string?
> 
> I always used the stitches on my tab.
> 
> ...


Art,
I know barebow compounders that count the serving strands. In fact, that is how I started string walking. However, now that I am a recurve barebow shooter, I use halo serving which is more difficult to count and it takes too much time and too easy to lose count when I am in a tournament. I use my tab and it is very successful - although it takes practice and memorization. NFAA allows notes - not so in FITA. I like the Black Widow calf hair tab. I keep 3-4 tabs broken in but give them to my JOAD when they are too worn.
Becky


----------



## Barebow champ (Sep 21, 2006)

wte said:


> Becky,
> 
> Like Art, I too am having some troble finding the perfect arrow. I have played with many (A/C/C, Mckinney II, X7, etc.). At your level, have you found certain attributes that stringwalkers require in an arrow? I guess what I am asking is are there arrows out there that tend to work better for stringwalking? For example, I have found that for stringwalking I need an arrow that has a much stiffer spine, however, in using an arrow with a much stiffer spine I seem to sacrafice weight which has an impact on distance.
> Have you found this to be true and what do archers at your level do?
> ...


Todd,
I currently use A/C/E 570s. McKinney II are very good too. You can even use the less expensive Easton Navigators. These will be a little heavier and may not get the distance you want.
String walking makes it very difficult to tune the bow because as you walk down the string it causes the arrow to show a weaker spine compared to being right under the nock where it will be stiffer. So - if you are used to fingers at the nock, then you will need a little stiffer set up to allow for going down the string. 

My goal when I set up the bow is to get 50 meters without going off the shelf. Right now I am just getting 50 - 51 meters right under the nock. The reason for this - the farthest field distance I shoot in the FITA field is 50 meters. It prevents errors under stress. Remember, you will gain distance by shortening your arrow length two ways. One, because you are using it as your point of aim and two, it lightens the arrow slightly. If you have a lot of arrow sticking out when you are under the nock and you go to full draw, then you can cut. (of course keep in mind it stiffens the arrow) Also, if you can knock off 10 grains in the point, it stiffens the arrow and lightens it for distance.
Finally, most of the top recurve and barebow shooters use spinwings or curly vanes for their fletchings. If you haven't tried these - you should. I use the elite spin wings. Plastic vanes will slow the arrows down.

For indoors, I leave my set up the same. I found that once I had a great outdoor set up, I only slightly adjusted the plunger for my indoor. I shoot as good of a score this way as I used to when I went to feathers, etc. and it took too long in the spring to redo the set up for outdoor.

Hope this helped.
Becky


----------



## wte (Apr 18, 2006)

Becky,

It does help, Thank you! I had totaly overlooked the arrow length in relationship to using the arrow point for aiming. I was so wrapped up in bare shaft tuning. With my current arrows, I do have room to shorten which when I think about it in the way that you explained it would solve a few issues.

Thanks Again,
Todd


----------



## Dave T (Mar 24, 2004)

LOL - And then there's face walking...but no one ever asks me about that. (smiley face goes here)

Dave (the face walking field shooter)


----------



## ArcCaster (Oct 29, 2003)

ArtV said:


> Currently I am having a hard time finding a shaft that will shoot correctly for me for the indoor season. I'm working with McKinney Hippos's right now and have got them to bare shaft cut at 31.5 inches. Using a 125 grain point.
> 
> The problem I have it getting a shaft with the correct overall weight so I can shoot the point of aim I need to. I have to shoot with one anchor point and can not walk the string in the NFAA class I shoot in. Of course if I want to walk the string then I will be shooting against the compound bare bow shooters.
> 
> ...


Hi Art,

I share some of Becky's opinions -- that is, I use the same gear to shoot indoors at 18 meters that I use to shoot out to 80 yards outdoors.

But I am not a string walker.

So, the question is, how do I point my point on the X at 18 yards? My answer is, I put an 'extension' on my arrow that is almost 18 yards long. This 'extension' requires visualizing -- that is, at full draw, I can see a few feet of my 30" shaft. It shoots pretty flat at 18 yards (40-lb Zenit/Synerzy shooting 370-grain ACCs), so, viewing the target down the length of the arrow and visualizing the flight of the arrow, or the extension of the arrow, does lead right to the X.

What is appealing about this type of aiming is that you use a little more of your visualizing and calculating capabilities than you would if you just overlay a hard point on a hard X -- but, with a little practice, you can become good at visualizing and at calculating, and can shoot some good arrows.

I probably am describing the aiming technique you already use -- if I am, just consider this a vote that your old 'traditional' technique does have some merit.


----------



## Old Sarge (Sep 9, 2008)

Another one joining the ranks! I've shot barebow with traditional wooden recurves and longbows for many years, and have tried compounds but never really cared for them. Quit shooting about 6 years ago cause of shoulder issues and have just started back into archery. I grew up shooting NFAA and want to get back into target shooting with recurves.

With the help and advise of Dave T and others on another board I've just ordered my first modern recurve (Windstar II riser and W&W limbs, cartel plunger, cavalier rest and other goodies) which I hope to get today. I bought a stabilizer but think I'm going to follow Dave's advice and set it up for FITA with weight at the bottom and try it like that first. 

I plan on shooting barebow and learning to stringwalk which should be an interesting learning experience. Right now I'm so excited I'm like a little kid the day before Christmas. Hurry up UPS man!!!

Bill


----------



## ArtV (Jan 29, 2008)

I face walk Dave, just not out to the yardage you shoot. On top of upper lip dead on at 20, split the lips-dead on at 25, under lower lip-shoot high at the 10 ring at 30 yards. Variations are actual yardage and point placement.
Art



Dave T said:


> LOL - And then there's face walking...but no one ever asks me about that. (smiley face goes here)
> 
> Dave (the face walking field shooter)


----------



## ArtV (Jan 29, 2008)

I've got a buddy of mine here in Nashville that will be going. He has shoot in the last several winning each year in a different division except last year when he switched to Oly style recurve. This year he will be going back to compound pins. Send me a PM with your email address and I will forward it to him.
Art



firetrev said:


> Hi all,
> great thread Dave T, thanks for starting it. I have been shooting a Hoyt Nexus with G3's for about 3 months, and just love it (read obsessed). I am very serious about getting good at it too.
> I joined a FITA club and shoot a full FITA field round nearly every Saturday. My PB is currently 276 (avge 238 for 7 scored rounds). Is this any good for barebow FITA? I am the only barebow recurve shooter that is quite serious in my club.
> Off topic a little, but are any barebow shooters on this forum going to the World Police & Fire Games in Vancouver next year? I would love to meet some of you.
> Cheers.


----------



## ArtV (Jan 29, 2008)

Jack NZ said:


> Hunt,3D,IFAA,indoors,barebow recurve only.
> For Hunting and 3D,a Hoyt Dorado with Trad tech Carbon wood limbs.
> IFAA, a Hoyt Pro Medalist with Nishizawa limbs.
> Indoors a Samick Mizar with Hoyt limbs.
> Might try FITA oneday but for now it's too expensive due to distance,time ect ect.


Jack, will you be shooting at the NFAA Indoor Nationals next year...I plan to be there...I've started training for it this week.

Art


----------



## ArtV (Jan 29, 2008)

Barebow champ said:


> Art,
> I know barebow compounders that count the serving strands. In fact, that is how I started string walking. However, now that I am a recurve barebow shooter, I use halo serving which is more difficult to count and it takes too much time and too easy to lose count when I am in a tournament. I use my tab and it is very successful - although it takes practice and memorization. NFAA allows notes - not so in FITA. I like the Black Widow calf hair tab. I keep 3-4 tabs broken in but give them to my JOAD when they are too worn.
> Becky


Since I am in the leather business (mostly archery gear) I make my own tabs. And have experimented with "stitch" length on my tabs to give me the yardsage break down I shoot. Once established it doesn't take any memory..just count down to the appropreit stitch for the yardage...bingo you got the finger placement. Anyone could do this with a big needle and thick sewning thread.

Art


----------



## ArtV (Jan 29, 2008)

Barebow champ said:


> Todd,
> I currently use A/C/E 570s. McKinney II are very good too. You can even use the less expensive Easton Navigators. These will be a little heavier and may not get the distance you want.
> String walking makes it very difficult to tune the bow because as you walk down the string it causes the arrow to show a weaker spine compared to being right under the nock where it will be stiffer. So - if you are used to fingers at the nock, then you will need a little stiffer set up to allow for going down the string.
> 
> ...


Personally I have a hard time holding on the "X" ring and prefer to hold 6 O'Clock on the 5 ring. So arrow total weight is important for the arrow to fall into the "X" when shooting indoors.
My experiments currently have me shooting my McKinney Hippo's (largest legal shaft diameter) with inserts and 125 grain points. Shafts cut to 30.5" Even at this weight the arrows are showing a slight stiff bare shaft at 20 yards. So I'm close. I like to know my arrows will bare shaft exactly where feathers shaft will hit for indoors. I do on occation switch to OLY style if we are have a few side bets at club league shoots....hehehehehe. I Love shooting against the Bowhunter Compounders.:

But again, my primary test is to get the right weight shaft without having to play with bow weight. Bow weight, string twisting and plunger tuning are typically my last resort for a fine tune.

I can't push the weight up on my bow due to a shoulder impengement I developed last year shooting OLY style.

Art


----------



## creidv (Sep 21, 2008)

I started about 8 months ago with a pse heritage longbow. Tried recurve and compound, but really enjoy long range barebow shooting. Next month I'm trying the senior games here in Hawaii and will have to go 40,50, and 60 yards. Probably won't do too well but I love it!


----------



## wte (Apr 18, 2006)

Becky,

I have another question for you regarding string walking. I have recently been doing alot of shooting at 20 yards in preperation for the upcoming indoor season. As a result, I have noticed significant wear to my serving just below my tab location for 20 yards. I use a black widow three under cordovan tab. I have inspected the tab for sharp edges or something that would eat away at my serving and have found nothing. I am currently using Diamondback serving material. Any ideas?


Thanks,
Todd


----------



## rpdjr45 (Jul 28, 2007)

Check your arm brace.


----------



## iceman36 (Feb 18, 2008)

i shoot split finger instinctive,no point of aim or anything like that.Tried shooting the three fingers under and gap shooting stuff but just doesn't feel right and can't get the hang of it.I'm good out to 30yrds. so i guess that's good enough.


----------



## Dave T (Mar 24, 2004)

iceman36 said:


> I'm good out to 30yrds. so i guess that's good enough.


If that's as far as you want to shoot, yea that's good enough. If you want to compete in most of the target games you need more precision that "instinctive" allows, particularly at longer ranges. I was told early on that if you take it seriously (competition) barebow shooters have to develop an aiming system.

Dave


----------



## bballer13 (Nov 3, 2008)

*new to recurve*

i am new to recurve archery and i have an old bear bow and i have to get a string put on it and i have no idea what type of arrows if i use a knock for arrow alignment or what. would really like some suggestions.


----------



## Dave T (Mar 24, 2004)

Get a copy of Shooting the Stickbow by Anthony Camera (our own Viper). It will answer more questions than you probably have. (smile)

Dave


----------



## Barebow champ (Sep 21, 2006)

wte said:


> Becky,
> 
> I have another question for you regarding string walking. I have recently been doing alot of shooting at 20 yards in preperation for the upcoming indoor season. As a result, I have noticed significant wear to my serving just below my tab location for 20 yards. I use a black widow three under cordovan tab. I have inspected the tab for sharp edges or something that would eat away at my serving and have found nothing. I am currently using Diamondback serving material. Any ideas?
> 
> ...


Todd,
It is possible that you are hitting your arm guard at that location which would wear the serving. My husband has this happen. If this is the cause and your form is good, try wearing an Underarmor forearm shiver over the armguard. You can find these on-line at the Underarmor website. 
Other than hitting the arm guard, or having something wrong with the tab, I don't know why it would wear more in that one place.
Becky


----------



## Rick G (Jan 12, 2007)

I am also a bare bow shooter, i have moved from gap shooting to string walking with custom stitch lengths on a three finger under tab. This system is very accurate and confidence inspiring indoors or out. I have to face walk to get an 80 yd mark for the field so I do a little of both.


----------



## pilotmill (Dec 10, 2008)

*Barebow*

Its been a good 20 years since I have shot any competition but planning on this season. Alot has changed with 3D now popular and targets few and far between for what I see. My new Hoyt Nexus is a tech thing of beauty and I have alot of new gadgets to play with, but in the end my bow is bare and I will see my arrow fly with both eyes open. Hope to see you in the field.


----------



## Dave T (Mar 24, 2004)

pilotmill,

Welcome back and welcome to the world of modern barebow recurve. We always need new converts. (smile)

Dave


----------



## ArtV (Jan 29, 2008)

pilotmill said:


> Its been a good 20 years since I have shot any competition but planning on this season. Alot has changed with 3D now popular and targets few and far between for what I see. My new Hoyt Nexus is a tech thing of beauty and I have alot of new gadgets to play with, but in the end my bow is bare and I will see my arrow fly with both eyes open. Hope to see you in the field.


Welcome, most compound shooters and Oly style shooter secretly want to move up to barebow....:mg: Good to have you with us.

Hopefully we can get some strong training, shooting, and mental game conversations going. So, if you have any questions as you move more into shooting, just give us a shout. Some here will tell you something weather they know the answer or not. (just kidding) You'll find a good group of guys and gals here..all at different levels of shooting skill.

Art


----------



## Kaalboog (Feb 13, 2009)

*New barebower*

Hi all
Good to be part of this forum.
K


----------



## Dave T (Mar 24, 2004)

Welcome Kaal! Nice to have you join us. What do you shoot down there?

Dave


----------



## Kaalboog (Feb 13, 2009)

*What we shoot?*

Dave T
I shoot FITA Field like my friend FireTrev. He lives 9 hours to the West. 
I used to hunt back in Africa with rifle and lost the taste for it at the age of 25. Moved to Aussie and have not touched a loaded gun in 8 years. Took up archery 18 months ago and now I am hooked on FITA Field. I use target and indoor as practise for Field.

I guess the hunters around here shoot deer, rabbits, foxes and the like. I'll stick to yellow dots on black backgrounds. I do not have anything against hunters, I just stopped.

K


----------



## Z-MAN (Jan 25, 2004)

Traditional and target with recurves. Too many bows and not enough time to shoot.


----------



## TheShadowEnigma (Aug 16, 2008)

Z-MAN said:


> not enough time to shoot.


Amen.


----------



## BLACK WOLF (Aug 26, 2005)

Definitely a barebow shooter. 

Looove the added challenge and there are so many different ways to aim a barebow that an archer can apply the inherent advantages of a specific aiming techinique for a specific target and circumstance.

Ray


----------



## pilotmill (Dec 10, 2008)

*Aiming*

Have to love a little Kentucky windage!!


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Shot both barebow and Oly. bow at the Texas state indoor champ's this past weekend. Long weekend, but it was worth it. Almost broke a 21 year-old state indoor barebow fita record on my first attempt, so I know it's possible. And now that I know that... watch out! :wink:

Decided I'm going to focus on fita barebow this year and see what I can do with it, so it will be NAA indoor nationals, then the state fita field event, then who knows after that...

John.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

http://www.texasarchery.org/Photos/SI2009/index.html

Ron caught a good sequence of one of my shots. I don't know how he does it, but he always does!

John.


----------



## Arcus (Jul 7, 2005)

Limbwalker - 

Was this at 18 meters? If so, it appears that your stringwalking crawl wasn't very big. Did you have a rig set up just for indoor, i.e., low poundage limbs or heavy arrows?


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Arcus, that was at 18 meters. However, those arrows were 2315's with 250 grain points (650 grains total weight) and they rainbowed in the spot with regularity... 

That was my very first indoor barebow fita, and since I experienced some moderate success, I've decided to work a little bit at it and see what I can do. This week, I've switched to my Nano Pro's with spin wings and a slightly larger string "crawl" as you say. 

It's going to take me a little while to figure out this stuff, but it sure is fun trying!

John.


----------



## Zane Smith (Nov 27, 2005)

C'mon, John, post a score.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

zane that first fita was a 504. Not all that impressive by international standards I know, but it was only 1 point off the state record that held for 21 years until Skip Trafford broke it - shooting 509 - that same day. 

I will be very dissapointed if I can't break 520 in a couple of weeks at the NAA indoor nationals.

Then it's on to marked and unmarked distances (and angles) for our state fita field event right here where I live. Should be great fun.

BTW, that 27" Bernardini riser is performing splendidly with my wood/carbon TradTech ILF limbs, and it looks super sweet to boot. :wink:

John.


----------



## Hank D Thoreau (Dec 9, 2008)

I have showed up on other barebow posts but have not introduced myself here. This is starting to look like the roll sheet for barebow folks. I shoot barebow only, not for any particular reason other than it was easier to set up my bow without all that stuff hanging off it. I finally really got to like it and am starting to learn the fine points. Started string walking about a month ago and it is going really well. Based upon advise from the many experts on this website, I have purchased two Best risers: one for indoor and one for outdoor. Now I look better than I shoot.


----------



## pilotmill (Dec 10, 2008)

*Barebow*

Good show on the new bows, there is nothing quite as nice as the motivation to shoot a new riser. I just bought a Flute to play with myself, of course I went into an immediate "need" for rests, weights, matching accessories..lol. Hope to see you at a field shoot. Garrie.


----------



## Str8 Shooter (Oct 15, 2005)

I guess I qualify as a barebow shooter. I shoot a Hoyt Excel riser setup with a small washer counter weight and a basic NAP CenterRest. Samick Extreme limbs that are [email protected] though I changed my bow's grip recently. So it may be more like 60-61 now. Same rig for 3D/ hunting/ whatever.

I don't use face or string walking. Shoot split finger with a glove. Long point on. I've tried some aiming methods but my eyes are terrible so my results make it inconsistent. Plus, if I were to use string or facewalking I couldn't shoot at most of the local trad shoots. Not if I wanted to turn in a score.

Trying an NAA 25M shoot tomorrow. Should be fun.


----------



## saddlesore (Apr 23, 2009)

i amnot sure if i qualify as a "barebow recurve" shooter ,we call it bowhunter recurve in Ireland, my set up is 66" BORDER #42 LIMBS .WIN WIN 25" RISER ACC NAV ARROWS ,NO SIGHT CLICKER VBAR ,LONG RODS. WE ARE ALLOWED 1 STABILISER ON THE FRONT OF THE BOW, NO MORE THAN 12" LONG WOULD THIS BE CLASSED AS BAREBOW


----------



## Floxter (Sep 13, 2002)

That meets the IFAA definition of Barebow Recurve and NFAA definition of Barebow. Lose the stabilizer and it meets the FITA definition of Barebow as well, as long as it's not an Apecs riser.


----------



## sax_man_al (May 28, 2009)

*I use the gap method*

Hi,

I'm a UK barebow archer, there seem to be quite a few of us, and its getting more widely recognised and catered for which is great, I managed to get barebow accepted into the british university sports association which is great, it's doing really well now, so many people don't like all the sights, stabilisers and fiddleing that goes on with a recurve.

I use the gap method rather than string walking, I hate the terrible noise string walking makes which I have heard with other people doing it. I can shoot 500 on a FITA 18 indoors, so think I'm doing OK with the gap technique.

Have any of you shot in the International Barebow championships? It's online at barebow<dot>com . There is also a barebow championships in the UK in the autumn, it's held in a number of locations simultaneously and all the scores are collated together. I last did it in about 2003 and then stopped shooting for a few years, but I'm back now!

I have a Gents FITA competition tomorrow, and a York on Sunday, GNAS now have classification table for barebow at last, so I am going to try and get a good classification.

Alastair


----------



## buejeger67 (Dec 13, 2008)

Found this thread searching for barebow info so I thought I would resurrect it... 
Started archery over 20 years ago with a trad bow, but quicly moved onto compounds with some success on the UK field circuit.. since moving to Norway 12 years ago my archer was only for fun, but a chance meeting led me into a club.. I soon found that my 80 pound compounds were not welcome in FITA except in the bowhunter class which is tiny... so I tried trad again, it was like falling in love with archery all over again.. I still shot my compounds and hunted africa last year with one, but for competition, trad was my true love... I took the field champs in 2009, and the indoor 18meter champs in 2010... I hold the 25 meter FITA indoor record for trad and the 18 meter record too and the Norwegian short round outdoors.... I was looking forward to competing in the 3D euro champs but FITA suddenly outlawed 3 under in both the so called instinctive class and longbow.... so I have just moved to FITA barebow as a result... I am hooked!!!:teeth:
This string walking lark is just great, and with modern riser, limbs and arrows I get the best of both worlds, technology and tradition all in one! I have "found" my style at last...
Just shot my first FITA target round, 72 arrows at 40 meters and on my first try on a blustery day matched the current norwegian record for that distance 610.... a nice start to the season  
With more tuning and practice I am sure I can do better,,,
My set up is Bernardini Nilo 25" riser with Border longs Hex5 h mkII 45# @ 29" shooting 3-28 ACC with 87g points and NAP quickspins, but will be swapping to kurly vanes as soon as they get here....

Nathan


----------



## pilotmill (Dec 10, 2008)

*great shooting*

good luck with your outdoor season. I just got back outside less than a month ago and still fiddling around with crawls and tuning. the Nilo is a great riser. Gar.


----------



## fingers81 (Apr 18, 2010)

Add one more to the list I just started shooting but I love shooting barebow


----------



## Macros (May 23, 2009)

Been shooting for a year and a half and I cant shoot anything but barebow. It just dosn't feel right. Anyway its good to know there are other barebow shooters here. :darkbeer:


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

pilotmill said:


> good luck with your outdoor season. I just got back outside less than a month ago and still fiddling around with crawls and tuning. the Nilo is a great riser. Gar.


where were you this weekend-we just had a FITA that is closer to you than any other. Of course the NTC is only a few miles farther away and we should have the state shoot on labor day weekend in West Chester as well. My wife wants some BB company


----------



## pilotmill (Dec 10, 2008)

*shoots*

Jim,

Had to go to daughters college graduation this weekend and associated party and so on. Sorry I missed the shoot, hoping to get out to the next opportunity and the Nats for sure. Thanks again for the heads up on the shoot schedule. Gar.


----------



## travski (Feb 26, 2007)

I started shooting Barebow recurve about one year ago, this winter I won the 3D nationals up here in Canada with my custom built recurve. I string walk and have been having a blast shooting


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

*yup*

bare bow in all classes I shoot fita and 3-d Shoot out to 70 meters in fita in 900 rounds and 1200 rounds.. .. Left eye dominate and right handed due to a left shoulder injury... so can`t even use point of aim or gap.. I guess scores reflect that .. lmao...love it though ..


----------



## rambo-yambo (Aug 12, 2008)

Count me in. I have been shooting indoor barebow for couple years. Start shooting field round this year and I love it. I shoot both barebow and recurve, I like barebow better. Just wish there are more of us in the tournament so I won't win by default.


----------



## deadeyedickwc (Jan 10, 2010)

well i shot bb rc for a number of years with some success , got old and lazy and decided to go to the dark side , for the last 4 yrs but due to pinched nerves in both arms plus torn labrum its been a challenge now , picked up the old rc the other day and shot pain free, will shoot the rc now and see if i can get some of the old magic back and may shoot that next year , we will see.


----------



## bows'n'roses (Jun 5, 2007)

Can I hop in here? I'm an old woman (Master 60+) BB shooter. I used to shoot Compound/Release (Avatar photo) but switched to BB and longbow about 3 years ago. I love shooting my BB recurve at outdoor FITA's and 900 Rounds. Sadly, though, I am the only BB shooter here at USA Archery National Target Championship. I wish there were more BB shooters here. Maybe next year.....


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

bows'n'roses said:


> Can I hop in here? I'm an old woman (Master 60+) BB shooter. I used to shoot Compound/Release (Avatar photo) but switched to BB and longbow about 3 years ago. I love shooting my BB recurve at outdoor FITA's and 900 Rounds. Sadly, though, I am the only BB shooter here at USA Archery National Target Championship. I wish there were more BB shooters here. Maybe next year.....


you will probably shoot with my wife "Lizard" (on AT) she shoots BB-loves field mostly but shoots FITA and Indoor. She will be at nationals given its 25 minutes from our house. She is 50+ they had her in olympic recurve by accident


----------



## bows'n'roses (Jun 5, 2007)

Jim, thank you so much for letting me know. I was wondering why Liz was registered as recurve. I meant to e her but didn't get to it. I am so looking forward to shooting with her.

So now there are 2 BB's here shooting. Life is good.


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

bows'n'roses said:


> Jim, thank you so much for letting me know. I was wondering why Liz was registered as recurve. I meant to e her but didn't get to it. I am so looking forward to shooting with her.
> 
> So now there are 2 BB's here shooting. Life is good.


since all the masters divisions now shoot the same target distances you should be together--and don't let some judge who doesn't know the rules (as was last year) tell you you have to shoot the single spot at 30 meters:wink:


----------



## brunodarcher (Mar 15, 2005)

I also shoot strictly barebow. I have vintage recurves, modern recurves & longbows and enjoy shooting them all. 

I love barebow because to me it is archery in its "purest" form, just the bow, arrow, target and me. Never tried Olympic style shooting but I plan to try it out some day. 

For some reason compounds especially with all the high technology attachments have not appealed to me but who knows?.


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

Traditional longbow shooter....both indoor, 3D and field. Just ordered my PSE X-Appeal 25" riser with Xpression long limbs... Will shoot it barebow also. Have never even shot a metal riser bow, or shot off anything but the shelf. So I will be picking brains here to figure out what rest etc... arrows.... New world for me. Not going to give up on longbows though, just want to try something new.


----------



## ArtV (Jan 29, 2008)

Welcome to the club rsarns. Shooting a olympic style recurve isn't a lot different than shooting off the shelf. Hardest thing to get used to is holding the bow vertical instead of canting it. Outdoors can be a lot of fun and a real challenge shooting the longer distances.

Good luck...most in here do not mind answering any questions you can throw out. JimC's wife is a excellent BB shooter and has a world of knowledge..I'm sure Jim does too..

ArtV


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

ARTV
THanks I will!

Ren


----------



## Barebow champ (Sep 21, 2006)

bows'n'roses said:


> Jim, thank you so much for letting me know. I was wondering why Liz was registered as recurve. I meant to e her but didn't get to it. I am so looking forward to shooting with her.
> 
> So now there are 2 BB's here shooting. Life is good.


There are more women BB's. Three of us just got back from Hungary shooting in the World Field Archery Championships. Unfortunately, there is just so much time and so many $. In the past I was able to make the Nationals but with the international competitions I don't get there. Maybe next year. To you two ladies: I invite you to consider learning FITA Field. It is where BB can really go to the top. To any male BB's: if you don't know about FITA Field - find out. It is alot of fun and challenging. Try out for the team in two years. We will be shooting in France 2012.


----------



## rpdjr45 (Jul 28, 2007)

" To you two ladies: I invite you to consider learning FITA Field. It is where BB can really go to the top. To any male BB's: if you don't know about FITA Field - find out. It is alot of fun and challenging. Try out for the team in two years. We will be shooting in France 2012.[/QUOTE]

Arizona hosts two FITA Fields a year. Our state championship, open to all, is going to be held on Oct. 9-10, at Usery Mountain Regional Park Archery Range. Last year we had an equal number of recurve and barebows to the compound bows, for a total of about 36 archers. The second FITA Field, also at Usery Mountain is usually held in the spring, around March to April, could be earlier, in February due to the dates available. We are the most barebow friendly FITA Fields in the country, and we're the only ones that I know of that have a separate long bow division! (Need wood arrows for that division.)
For information about Usery, go to userymountainarchers.com.

Richard D, Club FITA Field chairman.


----------



## bows'n'roses (Jun 5, 2007)

Hi there, Barebow Champ. I've seen your name in the records. You have some excellent scores. I'm impressed. 

My husband and I shot NAA Field once in Spokane, but I was shooting compound/release at the time. It was fun and extremely challenging. You're probably a lot younger than I am. Keep having fun. And congratulations to you again on your shooting.


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

Barebow champ said:


> There are more women BB's. Three of us just got back from Hungary shooting in the World Field Archery Championships. Unfortunately, there is just so much time and so many $. In the past I was able to make the Nationals but with the international competitions I don't get there. Maybe next year. To you two ladies: I invite you to consider learning FITA Field. It is where BB can really go to the top. To any male BB's: if you don't know about FITA Field - find out. It is alot of fun and challenging. Try out for the team in two years. We will be shooting in France 2012.


Liz loves field and we shoot most of the field shoots in Ohio-we missed the last one in Ohio (Don's) due to my back being out. Other than that we have made every Ohio field shoot in the last decade as well as going to the North Region last year. That is the major problem with some fields once you start having injuries or are over say 45 or 50-Casteel's course is rough on bad knees etc. For a while there was an effort to make courses as ridiculous as possible but that seems to be calming down a bit plus we won't see anymore that were say 9-10K feet above sea level which really screwed those of us who cannot train at high altitude.


----------



## Arcus (Jul 7, 2005)

Barebow champ said:


> To any male BB's: if you don't know about FITA Field - find out. It is alot of fun and challenging.


Do you prefer FITA field over NFAA field? If so, why? What would be the biggest difference I would experience going from NFAA field to FITA field?


----------



## LoveMyHoyt (Nov 29, 2008)

Arcus said:


> Do you prefer FITA field over NFAA field? If so, why? What would be the biggest difference I would experience going from NFAA field to FITA field?


Actually - I like pretty much any kind of shooting that uses a paper target:wink:
The main differences between FITA Field and NFAA Field are:
1) you shoot 3 arrows instead of 4.
2) Half is shot unknown distances and half is shot with known distances.
3) You shoot in meters instead of yards.

Don't let the unknown distances scare you off - you aren't as likely to lose an arrow as you would in 3D unless you are wayyyy off (and the target size will give you a distance range to help you).
Try it - I think you find out how fun it is.


----------



## Floxter (Sep 13, 2002)

Two other differences between FITA Field and NFAA Field that make it more appealing to the barebow archers are the fact that the targets are slightly larger and the distances are shorter, with a max marked distance of 50 meters (55yrds) and unmarked distance of 45 meters (49yrds).


----------



## Barebow champ (Sep 21, 2006)

Floxter said:


> Two other differences between FITA Field and NFAA Field that make it more appealing to the barebow archers are the fact that the targets are slightly larger and the distances are shorter, with a max marked distance of 50 meters (55yrds) and unmarked distance of 45 meters (49yrds).


Also,FITA BB is only recurve while NFAA BB is using a compound. There are many FITA BB shooters out there in the Big World and the way to compete with/against them is to shoot FITA Field, make the US team and travel to the World Championships. If you don't intend to do that, then the NFAA has many more shoots, but fewer BB recurve competitors.


----------



## Zane Smith (Nov 27, 2005)

BAREBOWCHAMP,
WELCOME HOME BECKY!
To those of you who are not aware that becky is the FITA Field World Barebow Champion 2008. 
She knows barebow.
Zane


----------



## Greysides (Jun 10, 2009)

Zane, have you given up barebow?


----------



## Barebow champ (Sep 21, 2006)

Thanks Zane - I have to say, there is always more to learn. I love to watch the Italian and Swedish men BB. They have great form - steady and relaxed.
Becky


----------



## Zane Smith (Nov 27, 2005)

Greysides,
Been enjoying Olympic style for about a year now.
That has been going pretty good for me right now.
Don't know when I will return to BB.
Zane
Hey you should check out Scott Antczak...just won his third world title!


----------



## Greysides (Jun 10, 2009)

Zane, I saw you on a competition list under olympic recurve. I thought you might have been 'ambidexterous' but mix and matching wouldn't be the best. Good luck with the new style.


----------



## damascusdave (Apr 26, 2009)

Right now I am shooting barebow right handed, target bow with sights left handed and later today I am picking up my new right handed compound. Winter is coming and FITA shooting indoors is where it is at in this part of the world.

Gonna refletch some 2512 line cutters (I shoot a 31 inch draw length compound) which will be great for both FITA and 3D.


----------



## Blackfletch (Dec 2, 2006)

I shoot NFAA Traditional and am also setting up a FITA Instinctive bow for 3-D. (It is not exactly the same as Traditional. Simple plastic arroe rest , etc)


----------



## Greysides (Jun 10, 2009)

damascusdave said:


> Right now I am shooting barebow right handed, target bow with sights left handed and later today I am picking up my new right handed compound. Winter is coming and FITA shooting indoors is where it is at in this part of the world.
> 
> Gonna refletch some 2512 line cutters (I shoot a 31 inch draw length compound) which will be great for both FITA and 3D.


I could well be wrong............but aren't one of the 23xx series the largest arrows allowed in FITA?


----------



## barebowguy (Feb 1, 2009)

I shoot barebow for FITA events and traditional for NFAA events the only difference between my two setups is that I add a small weight in the stabilizer hole for FITA and shoot with a bow quiver for NFAA events. Spigarelli 2001 VBS with 48# MK1440 limbs.


----------



## Hank D Thoreau (Dec 9, 2008)

I used to consider myself a barebow shooter until I saw barebowguy shoot. Now I think I better go back to rock climbing.


----------



## pilotmill (Dec 10, 2008)

Is anyone thinking about coming to Yankton? Fita field, nfaa field nats, target nats? Thinking about at least the 2 field events barebow for Fita, Trad for NFAA.


----------



## deadeyedickwc (Jan 10, 2010)

hey boys im back from the dark side after shooting compound barebow for the last 4 or 5 yrs i picked up the rc and the old fire is back the only questions i have is i have a torn labrium and a pinched nerve i have been battling from shooting the compound so im trying to work through that but looking forward to shooting the rc again , i got a set of kaya limbs a few months ago and after shooting win win for years i was surprised how much better the kaya limbs are ,well hope to see some of you at the up coming tournaments


----------



## barebowguy (Feb 1, 2009)

thanks Steve 
Yankton sounds good if work allows, to shoot all of the events it looks like about 9 days of shooting (actually that sounds great!!!)


----------



## pilotmill (Dec 10, 2008)

watching and waiting for the NFAA and NAA (USAA) to post the actual event calendar. Might be a toss up with limited days for me. I am keeping my fingers crossed it will work out.


----------



## Brock Samson (Jul 13, 2009)

*Not there yet, but curious!*

I've been shooting about a year or so now, and I'm considering trying barebow, just haven't had the chance to hit the range lately. I guess what's drawing me in is the getting closer to traditional archery, the simplicity of not having to worry about stabs and sights, and the challenge of just shooting the bow and not using additional gear to assist. I've never used a clicker, so no worries there!

Has anyone tried using a GMX for barebow? I'm using a 27" GMX with 22# long Winstorm Carbon limbs (which come out to 35# at my 33" draw), a Cavalier Free Flyte Elite rest and Cavalier Master Plunger. If what I read is correct, I don't think any of that gear will be against the rules. My arrows would be though. Since I'm still kinda learning the ropes and such, I'm sticking with my starter arrows which are uncut X7 Eclipse 2413s. I understand they are not tournament-legal for Olympic recurve, so I'm guessing they might not fly (no pun intended) for barebow either. I'm not too worried about tournaments just yet, so that's not a problem!


----------



## pilotmill (Dec 10, 2008)

Go for it!! I find it very freeing not to have any stabs, or sights, clickers to worry about. Pure form and aim. Your bow will shoot fine barebow, you might add some weight in the bottom riser for a little better balance. Look up barebow shooting on Youtube and 3rivers archery has some great shooting DVDs. Enjoy your new bow and the key is great form and practice. There are alot of aiming techniques, a whole new world of shooting so to speak. The best advise I ever got was to enjoy the journey of learning to shoot, it lasts a lifetime. Fita rules are avalible in the field archery section of their website.


----------

